# [ROM][CM10.1][4.2.1][JOP40D][BETA 1] Unofficial CyanogenMod 10.1 For LG Optimus Me P350



## RonG (Mar 22, 2012)

CyanogenMod is a free, community built, aftermarket firmware distribution of Android 4.2 (JB), which is designed to increase performance and reliability over stock Android for your device.


```
#include <std_disclaimer.h><br />
/*<br />
* Your warranty is now void.<br />
*<br />
* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
* thermonuclear war, or you getting fired because the alarm app failed. Please<br />
* do some research if you have any concerns about features included in this ROM<br />
* before flashing it! YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if<br />
* you point the finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you.<br />
*/
```
CyanogenMod is based on the Android Open Source Project with extra contributions from many people within the Android community. It can be used without any need to have any Google application installed. Linked below is a package that has come from another Android project that restore the Google parts. CyanogenMod does still include various hardware-specific code, which is also slowly being open-sourced anyway.

All the source code for CyanogenMod is available in the CyanogenMod Github repo. And if you would like to contribute to CyanogenMod, please visit out Gerrit Code Review. You can also view the Changelog for a full list of changes & features.

*Unofficial build of CyanogenMod 10.1 (Android 4.2.1) for the LG-P350*​


> *Working:*
> 
> GSM/Data
> 
> ...





> *Partially working:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Not working:*
> 
> native USB-tethering (use an 3rd party app)
> 
> and some other things


*Download *



> *Beta 1: cm-10.1-20121228-UNOFFICIAL-p350.zip *


*Install *



> Install CWM5 or CWM6 Sorry, CM cannot provide support for other recoveries, although they may work fine. If you already have a recovery known to work with CM7, you can skip this step.
> 
> Enter into Recovery Mode
> 
> ...


*ENJOY UNOFFICIAL CM10.1 BY PecanCM Team*

PLEASE DONT MIRROR MY DOWNLOAD LINKS

*Gapps*



> light armv6 gapps for jb 4.2.1 by zeubea : gapps-jb-4.2.1-light-20121130-signed.zip


*Screenshots:*



>


*Thanks to djnand for taking this screenshots *

*Source: *



> https://github.com/PecanCM
> https://github.com/CyanogenMod
> https://github.com/androidarmv6


*Thanks to: *



> CyanogenMod Team
> 
> androidarmv6 Team
> 
> ...


----------



## RonG (Mar 22, 2012)

BETA 1 28-12-2012


1ST Beta Release 
Fixed Bluetooth
Video recording/playback is now better - but still Partially working coz no hardware decoding/encoding
Responsibility is improved
Updated cm source

ALPHA 4 27-12-2012

Updated WPA version to V8 - this fixes wifi scan and other wifi problem
striped down rom size - now you will have 45 to 50 mb free space in system after install
Fix media profiles xml parser crash - androidmeda (haphappy)
More Stability updates
Updated cm source
ALPHA 3 22-12-2012
Fixed audio
Fixed signal strength
Camera now Works with 3rd party apps
Stability updates
Updated cm source
ALPHA2 19-12-2012
Fixed soft key light
Fixed usb
Fixed gps
Removed few thing from build to make zip small
ALPHA1 19-12-2012
Initial release


----------



## RonG (Mar 22, 2012)

*The 'Developer and Performance options' from 'settings' are gone. Where are they?*
Touch the 'Build number' seven times in 'about phone'. Then they will appear.


----------



## iptux (Nov 3, 2012)

that little monster astounds me again!


----------



## RonG (Mar 22, 2012)

ALPHA 4 released 
Updated WPA version to V8 - this fixes wifi scan and other wifi problem
striped down rom size - now you will have 45 to 50 mb free space in system after install
Fix media profiles xml parser crash - androidmeda (haphappy)
More Stability updates
Updated cm source
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Download link: [/background]http://www.mediafire.com/?xab4ho9nds799no

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]It don't have much changes but alpha 3 is more stable and less laggy then older versions [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]enjoy[/background]


----------



## bhnbhushan (Jan 30, 2014)

wow thanks it worked, first time doing something like this with my phone.

when i long press power button it reboots. is there any solution for this? Thank you. and also camera doesn't work.


----------

